# Good place to buy resistors?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

In a series of boner moves, I ran myself out of 100K resistors. 
I normally use 1 watt, because I like the size of them on the board, and the added insurance over a 1/2 watt.

Is there a way I can get resistors from the electronics places like Newark without a 3 watt being the physical size of a 1/8 watt? Is there a brand or spec I should be looking for to avoid getting those ultra-mini resistors that everybody seems to sell these days? I hate them. I throw them in the garbage.

eBay is broken, and it's all china anyway. Amazon is equally as broken. To get them from my normal supplier, I have to put together an order big enough to make the shipping worthwhile, and I just did a big order from them last week.  

Grrrrr


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

In canada ; Next Gen guitars ? 




__





Resistors - Canada


Resistors for building and repairing electronics in amplifiers, guitars, basses, effects pedals, and more.




nextgenguitars.ca


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I have not liked their 1/4W resistors (leads seem a bit thin sometimes), but I have liked the higher wattage resistors from Tayda Electronics. Shipping is dirt cheap and sometimes slow (depends if coming from Asian or NY warehouses) and they usually have name brands for the higher wattage ones.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Latole said:


> In canada ; Next Gen guitars ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they only sell 1/2 watt or 3 watt.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

They mostly do the job.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Resistors • DIY Central | Tube Depot


Check our stock of common guitar & amp resistors to either repair or to change the tone of your rig. We carry carbon, metal & other types of resistors.




tubedepot.com









__





Resistors - 1 Watt, Wattage | Antique Electronic Supply


Browse products from the Resistors category - listing products sorted by popular, page 1




www.tubesandmore.com


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

What quantity are you looking for ?

EDIT: never mind, my secret place no longer has any !


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Latole said:


> They mostly do the job.


I buy everything I can from Next Gen. If he had 1 watts, I'd be all over it. I may end up going with the 1/2 watts


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Frenchy said:


> What quantity are you looking for ?
> 
> EDIT: never mind, my secret place no longer has any !


I'd buy a hundred. Wouldn't buy a thousand. 

My secret place is out of them too.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Latole said:


> Resistors • DIY Central | Tube Depot
> 
> 
> Check our stock of common guitar & amp resistors to either repair or to change the tone of your rig. We carry carbon, metal & other types of resistors.
> ...


Thank you, but
$34 shipping to get them here in a reasonable amount of time. Trying to avoid that. Antique Electronics/Tubes & more is my go-to for anything I can't get from NextGen.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> I'd buy a hundred. Wouldn't buy a thousand.
> 
> My secret place is out of them too.


I' m going there on Monday. I'll have a look for you while i' m there. website might be misleading.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

FWIW, I buy locally from Lee's Electronic Components in Vancouver -- a small familty-run shop that's been around for decades. They also do online sales. Last time I was there ( that was a while ago) carbon film and metal film resistors were in stock. Just checked for 1W 100K -- the web page (https://leeselectronic.com/en/product/9729-9729RESISTORS1W100K510PCS.html) indicates they're available @ $.80/10 pack (bulk pricing also available) but doesn't specify material... They're pretty good replying to email and picking up the phone.
However, given the current situation here in BC, I doubt that shipping anywhere east will be delayed...


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Digikey


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Agree with @Jim Jones , digikey. Or mouser but digikey has much faster flat rate shipping if you use the .ca site ($8). You can check dimensions by individual data sheets or by scrolling across their selector to where dimensions are shown.
Here I selected 'in stock', value (100K), wattage (1W), and package (axial).
Ballpark 11 x 4 mm is what I think you are looking for:





__





100 kOhms 1W Axial Through Hole Resistors | Electronic Components Distributor DigiKey


Through Hole Resistors are in stock at DigiKey. Order Now! Resistors ship same day




www.digikey.ca


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Agree with @Jim Jones , digikey. Or mouser but digikey has much faster flat rate shipping if you use the .ca site ($8). You can check dimensions by individual data sheets or by scrolling across their selector to where dimensions are shown.
> Here I selected 'in stock', value (100K), wattage (1W), and package (axial).
> Ballpark 11 x 4 mm is what I think you are looking for:
> 
> ...


I have an account with Newark/Element so I used them. Found what I wanted in MultiComp Pro, 1 watt, 500 volt, 13mm x 5mm, thru-hole. Stay tuned to hear me beach about them being too big now. 

The other thing I still struggle with is hookup wire.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> The other thing I still struggle with is hookup wire.


Digikey has a small selection of hookup wire you can buy by the foot. It's pretty limited right now, but good quality.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

https://www.accessotronik.com/ has good prices not sure what their shipping is like though as I go to their store in Ottawa.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

B&E in Calgary has wire, teflon stranded and PVC solid. 





__





<h5>CALGARY</h5>


B&E Electronics Ltd. is a broad line stocking distributor in Canada of elite electronics manufacturers; such as Alpha, Belden, Bussmann, Duracell, Eclipse Tools, Extech, General Cable, Hakko, Hammond, Hellermann Tyton, MG Chemicals, Middle Atlantic, Neutrik, NTE, Platinum Tools, Pico, Signamax...



www.be-electronics.com


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

How about MRO in Edmonton? I used to buy carbon film resistors from them in Calgary in the misty, distant past.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey Dave. I'd be happy to throw this stuff in an envelope and mail it to you. About thirty-five years old. Spilled on floor and mixed up. Maybe need to ship to the garbage can.

I have your address. Just say "yes" or "heave 'em".


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Hey Dave. I'd be happy to throw this stuff in an envelope and mail it to you. About thirty-five years old. Spilled on floor and mixed up. Maybe need to ship to the garbage can.
> 
> I have your address. Just say "yes" or "heave 'em".


Thanks for the offer Terry, but there's nothing in the mix I can really use. Sorry. 

BTW
The resistors I ordered from Newark/Element came today, and they are the correct size for a change. (insert happy dance here)


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

jb welder said:


> Agree with @Jim Jones , digikey. Or mouser but digikey has much faster flat rate shipping if you use the .ca site ($8). You can check dimensions by individual data sheets or by scrolling across their selector to where dimensions are shown.
> Here I selected 'in stock', value (100K), wattage (1W), and package (axial).
> Ballpark 11 x 4 mm is what I think you are looking for:
> 
> ...


I'm late to the party but Digikey or Mouser are the way to go in my book, too late for OP but maybe this info will help someone else. 

Once you figure out how their complicated search functions work, they have tones of top quality resistors. Being in Canada, Digikey has the best shipping, $8 to Canada and it will seriously be at your door in 1-2 days. I've ordered several times from them both in a panic cause I'm missing something for a build and the parts came quick! Oh, an no duty, you pay a few cents for duty on checkout so there's no surprises.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Yamariv said:


> I'm late to the party but Digikey or Mouser are the way to go in my book, too late for OP but maybe this info will help someone else.
> 
> Once you figure out how their complicated search functions work, they have tones of top quality resistors. Being in Canada, Digikey has the best shipping, $8 to Canada and it will seriously be at your door in 1-2 days. I've ordered several times from them both in a panic cause I'm missing something for a build and the parts came quick! Oh, an no duty, you pay a few cents for duty on checkout so there's no surprises.


I though 4 days out of the US with Newark was ok. No broker fees or anything when you order on the CA site.

I actually tried to register an account with Digikey, but their web site is broken and I couldn't make it happen. The drop-down menu where you select the country, won't drop down. Hopefully they fix it someday, and I'll give them a try. Now that I was "clued-in" to checking the specs for physical size, there's no stopping me.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I though 4 days out of the US with Newark was ok. No broker fees or anything when you order on the CA site.
> 
> I actually tried to register an account with Digikey, but their web site is broken and I couldn't make it happen. The drop-down menu where you select the country, won't drop down. Hopefully they fix it someday, and I'll give them a try. Now that I was "clued-in" to checking the specs for physical size, there's no stopping me.


Is the newark also $8 flat rate shipping?
On the digikey, you must be on the .ca site. The .com will not give the same options.
If the website is still glitchy for you, try 1-800-344-4539


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Is the newark also $8 flat rate shipping?
> On the digikey, you must be on the .ca site. The .com will not give the same options.
> If the website is still glitchy for you, try 1-800-344-4539


Newark dinged me $11.99 freight

I made sure I was on the digikey.ca site this time, and registration went through smooth as silk.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Russia


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Always12AM said:


> Russia
> 
> View attachment 389914


Actually, I stopped buying anything from China a while back and I've been ordering from Russia instead.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

MRO (WestEd) has gone through some changes in recent years and they are no longer very individual consumer friendly. Electronic Connections on the south side is much better in that regard.

For online purposes I use:



https://canada.newark.com/c/passive-components/resistors-fixed-value/through-hole-resistors/prl/results


----------

